# Shimano Raider II mexican fire rods



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey guys and girls

Just wanting some opinions on the new raider series that is out at the moment, im up for a new rod and im sussing out the 2-5kg raider spin 681, I had a sus of one at the local bcf and it looks the goods, only wanting a light rod thats good for flicking plastics and trolling smaller lures, taking on the odd flathead, bream, whiting etc. Anyone who has had experience with them please let me know how they go!

cheers

Brock


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

brock, raiders are good rods and pretty tough. the cork grips play up but otherwise top rods and a good price


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah ok awesome, so just gota look after the cork and its an overall good stick? you rekn it would suit my style of fishing pete?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate, i would say very good fit as they are sensitive for trolling and strong if you get something bigger


----------

